# Difference between the ET-7 and the ET-73?



## 357mag (Jul 5, 2010)

I've done a search and I did not see a thread that addresses this so I thought that I would ask. What is the difference?


----------



## 357mag (Jul 5, 2010)

Whoa, never mind. I see that one is remote and the other isn't. I thought that they were both remote.


----------

